# Ink cost per square inch (How)



## jrenteria1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello, I am wondering how to find out the square inch cost. 

Sawgrass SubliE
700 ML 
$320 Per Cartridge

Thanks,


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

Sawgrass had a video and they estimated .02 cents per square inch. Check their website for their videos. I believe Conde also has a video on their YouTube channel on how to calculate your usage.


----------



## jrenteria1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey, so if I have my math right a full one sided coverage with just ink cost would be the following?

A small shirt from vapor apparel 

(L*W) = 28.5*32.5 = 6.43 SQ Inches 
6.43 SQ Inches * .02 = .1286 ink cost? 


That cant be right.. ?


----------



## jrenteria1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wait nevermind that would be square feet... so square inches would be 

926.25 * .02 = 18.5 ink cost per side which is also not correct. I am confused.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

You are correct with your math here.

Consequently, with a wide format printer, you're looking at ink AND paper costs of approximately 30 cents per square foot (144si in 1sf).

Therefore, 926.25si divided by 144 is 6.43sf x $0.30 = $1.929. Possibly cheaper once the RIP looks at your graphic and calculates the ink exactly.


----------



## jrenteria1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

How did you calculate the paper cost? 

Price $115 a roll of 275

around 3 feet per shirt sideways?

Thats =275/3 = 91.6 shirts can be printed

=115/91.6 = $1.25 for the paper

= Double sided image is $2.50 just on paper without ink?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Cost I posted above is a one side approximate. My actual paper cost is 8 cents/sf on a nearly 500ft roll. 

Cost is figured out by taking length of roll in feet, multiplying that by 12 (inches), and then multiplying that by the width of the paper. Divide that number by 144 and that's the total square feet on the roll.

Take the cost of the roll, divided by the square footage of the roll, and there's the cost per square foot.

We do cut and sew (no pre-sews here) and average $1.25-1.50 per side plus one sleeve, so say $3 all in on ink and paper.


----------



## jrenteria1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Could you tell me which paper is that? and where do you buy it plus the ink that you use? and ML you buy? 

lol.. feels like an interrogation.. I am just so confused. I just heard back from sawgrass saying it was 3.5 per side but I want to understand the calculations to make sure..


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

We use Beaver Tacky Paper rolls, both 44" and 60" x approximately 500ft.

Our ink is J-Teck (1L bottles) and we purchase our product from Kim and Matt at Advanced Color Solutions out of Riverside, California.


----------



## jrenteria1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help. You really cleared everything up. I was going crazy.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

jrenteria1234 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. You really cleared everything up. I was going crazy.


It won't be the first time you go crazy in this business. TRUST ME!


----------



## jrenteria1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

haha I cant wait lol.


----------

